# Treated decking



## darrellkansas (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a client that wants their new porch roof decked with treated plywood................no need but this is what they want, since I built the entire project out of treated they insist on treated decking.
My question is , is there going to be a reaction between the felt and the treated wood deck that would cause them to have issues down the road ?

I have searched the W.W.W and cannot find a answer. I have a message to Gap Roofing in Pryor OKLA who manufacture the felt but am not getting an answer from them.

Thanks.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I have seen it used in built uproofing, although requires a primer and proper fasteners (heavy galvanized or stainless). I don't think it will hurt the asphalt, but the general consensus is that it is an unnecessary expense.


----------



## my94ttz32 (Oct 30, 2014)

Its because they think it want rot out. But if the roof is done right that will not be a problem. ( which im sure you are going to do the roof right) But the part they dont know is its rough on the fastners and that if the roof leaks well its still going to spot the ceiling.
Its just some customer that it makes them feel better. Like some have asked me to take sheet rock screws to screw a shingle on thinking it want come off if its screwed! But they fail to relize that the nail has a larger head surface area.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We frequently do jobs with CCA treated plywood--it doesn't harm the felt or shingles--use good quality galvanised nails as a minimum to fasten it, sometimes stainless nails are specified--imo the only advantage is much increased longevity of the deck. 
For low slope roofs, code here is for treated ply fastened with stainless steel screws.


----------

